# What are the most Rare BBag colors?



## ashleyby

Which are the top three rarest colors, in your opinion? In other words, if you had ALL the Balenciaga colors, and had to choose 3 to place in a collector's glass case of sorts, which ones would you pick? 

It'd be fun to hear from everyone. I know seafoam will appear more often than not, but my personal top three rare gems are:

1. Eggplant
2. Teal
3. Turquoise ('05)


----------



## mimz

Definitely the first season flat brass le dix.. the bag is like a work of art, and is a true collector's item -- since it is the first debut of this bag, in my opinion it will only increase in value, and become a true collectible in years to come. 

Also, the 2003 emerald - I haven't seen another one pop up in a while, yet......

I would say as for rare bags (ie: hard to find and most wanted), the flat brass, the 2003's, and the '04's for the most part are the hardest to find -- because Balenciaga did not make as many bags back then, and they were very hard to find when available, and are even harder to find now that they are discontinued.


----------



## cuir_observer

I'd go for.. all the 2003 colors with silver hardware. I love them and they're really rare.. especially 2003 lilac.


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

^ Agree with mlert, the 03 lilac. The dark olive flat hardware.:cry: Pistachio. 

There's a difference between rare and desirable though, no? I mean, I'd argue that 05 turquoise is a desirable color, but it's not terribly rare - I've seen quite a few pass through eBay.


----------



## mimz

^ yes, you said it much better than me! Rare and desirable are very different. 

...if we're saying desirable (and these are still rare):
Seafoam
Rose
Pistachio
'04 Turquoise
Red, emerald, caramel, lilac '03
Lilac '04
flat brass......

those are just a few that are off the top of my head. 
and 2002's of course... 

basically, like I said before - anything prior to '05  (with a few '05's thrown into the mix that are desirable: turquoise '05, apple, magenta)


----------



## wanted_cordova

Seafoam
04 Turq
pistachio
eggplant


----------



## percephonie

03 red
03 emerald
03 lilac

Are probably the rarest i think.


----------



## peacocky

IMHO the apple green ONLY because I can't find one ush:


----------



## winona77

hmmmm, well the ones _I want_ the most are the
original le dix, flat brass black
pistachio
red 03
eggplant

I'd prefer the first sizes, but I understand that I can't be too choosey with older bags


----------



## ReesPiece

I think the 03 yellow is super rare.
I have yet to see a pic of a bag in this colour (I would love to, BTW)!

Most desirable to me are:
Pistachio, eggplant, teal


----------



## chihuahuaqueen

I didn't realize eggplant was so rare!  I had a beautiful eggplant mini B bag, but sold it a while ago!:cry: 

I still miss it terribly!


----------



## carrie13

My opinion:
03 Lilac
04 Seafoam
04 Eggplant
04 Pistachio

I don't think it is considered rare - but I've been hunting for an 05 Indigo for quite some time with no luck!


----------



## ranskimmie

I don't think it is considered rare - but I've been hunting for an 05 Indigo for quite some time with no luck![/quote]

I was just going to add a couple of my babies that I consider rare and hard to find:
05 indigo
05 apple green


----------



## aaallabama

chihuahuaqueen said:
			
		

> I didn't realize eggplant was so rare!  I had a beautiful eggplant mini B bag, but sold it a while ago!:cry:
> 
> I still miss it terribly!



oh no, that's so sad chihuahuaqueen :cry:


----------



## firstclass1

My opinion is similar Mimi's:
'02 le dix first in black
'03 caramel city
'03 lilac city ..... aso. !


----------



## helenNZ

hehehe, i'm just going to say ONE colour... because thats the only one i want RIGHT now...

Turquoise ('05)


----------



## BalenciagaLove

It's always whichever colors I'm looking for too. I seem to keep missing on them lately.

1. Eggplant
2. Magenta
3. Turquoise


----------



## peacocky

I might have to add one to mine. The 03 or 04 orange (I can't remeber which year).  I want one and have NEVER seen one.  Orange is one of my favorite colors.  I would probably sell my left ovary for that one.


----------



## likeafeather77

Or does Balenciaga change it every season and once they're sold out, they're no longer available? How does that work?

Thanks!


----------



## mocean

each season balenciaga comes out with a new range of colors and never remakes them exactly. not to say there arent colors that are similar.


----------



## spiralsnowman

So I guess the older the color is, the more hard to find it is? I love the turquoise, but I haven't been able to find anything in it other than a boobie (which I currently cherish)


----------



## percephonie

I think the 03 emerald is very hard to find...or so I'm finding that it is!


----------



## mocean

i think the more popular the color the rarer it is... b/c the owners hold onto them...


----------



## BooYah

mocean said:
			
		

> i think the more popular the color the rarer it is... b/c the owners hold onto them...


 
yeah, i agree with you, *mocean. *and when it does go up for sale, because of its rarity, the price tends to skyrocket


----------



## shoegal

Basically that is correct.  For me half of the fun is predicting which of the colors that I like will end up the most rare.  I had a few hits and misses.


----------



## didi78

yea, didn't a 04 lilac go up to $3000 on ebay!!!!!!  that's a very rare color.


----------



## likeafeather77

didi78 said:
			
		

> yea, didn't a 04 lilac go up to $3000 on ebay!!!!!! that's a very rare color.


 
WOW, really?? Maybe I better hold on to my Ink First in case I decide to sell it down the road...


----------



## Pupsterpurse

didi78 said:
			
		

> yea, didn't a 04 lilac go up to $3000 on ebay!!!!!! that's a very rare color.


 
The 04 Lilac is such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## ETenebris

The seafoam seems to be a really hard color to find.  The turquoises, dolma green and the mustard yellow.  Oh, and the 04 lilac...or when you find them you pay outrageously for them!


----------



## didi78

there's a dolma green on ebay right now, for anyone's who's interested.....


----------



## theITbag

orange


----------



## jdy324

I've been pretty lucky on finding the colors I wanted, but I think how it works is that once you pick a color and are completely set on it...for some reason it always ends up being the hardest color to find!   So for right now...it's apple and eggplant in classique


----------



## nat_attak

eggplant


----------



## CeeJay

Okay ... lately, we've seen a number of the older *rare* bags put up on eBay, which has ellicited a number of threads as to: 

The $$$ (whether it be the Starting Bid or BIN)
The *condition* of the bag (does it warrant the above?)
The *rarity* of the bag (again - correlated to the above)
So ... in this vein, I thought it might be interesting to see which Year/Color we (the B-Bag obssessed) truly think is the rarest of them all!!


----------



## CeeJay

Nuts!!!  Here I spent all the time in setting up a poll (25 entries) ... all the way from 2003 (Emerald, Mustard Yellow, Seafoam ...) through 2005 Metallics ... then I get a STINKIN' error message saying that I could only set up a poll within 5 minutes of the original post ... AAAARRRRGGGGHHH ....    :censor:


----------



## CeeJay

So ... I guess I'll start it off the "hard" way ... my vote: 

*The 2005/6 Ponyhair - "Hong Kong" LE Cow Print* 

I've only seen a picture of it (one seller did have it up on eBay many moons ago, but I wasn't able to bid on it as I was overseas on business).  Given that it's a limited edition to begin with, and was only sold in Hong Kong ... well, it gets my vote!


----------



## cilla

Is the 03 Lilac rare?  I would love to get my hads on one of those, any style.


----------



## winona77

I've seen a few Lilac 03's for sale, wish I could afford them.

Emerald 03' is my vote for a leather bag, I've never seen an opportunity for that bag.

Maybe the olive flat brass...although I did see that one for sale once.


----------



## winona77

Hmmmm, 
another point about rarity...

Although I've never seen one for sale, I KNOW at least 3 people who own Emerald 03. I know NO ONE who owns the LE Cow print, but I know that I've seen authentic ones for sale twice.

So what makes a bag more rare? It never being available?


----------



## waterfalls

I would say... the rarest bag would be my *dream bag* (_magenta or apple green work_) *APPEARING WHEN I HAVE THE MOOLAH TO BUY IT*... heheh 

and maybe a seafoam weekender. I've only seen a picture of this on a TFS forum...... otherwise, i've only seen turqoise 04 weekenders.


----------



## waterfalls

winona77 said:


> Hmmmm,
> another point about rarity...
> 
> Although I've never seen one for sale, I KNOW at least 3 people who own Emerald 03. I know NO ONE who owns the LE Cow print, but I know that I've seen authentic ones for sale twice.
> 
> So what makes a bag more rare? It never being available?


 
I think you're right *winona77,* rare = where their owners hang on to them so tight it never goes into circulation.. hehe


----------



## rollergirl

I'm guessing, but I think fewer bags in each color and style were probably produced from the beginning through maybe 2004. (I'm not including the special Holiday or limited editions. There are fewer, but they are not, with a few exceptions, particularly desired and sought after by tons of people.) I imagine fewer Works, Weekenders and Purses, for example, are produced than classiques or cities in each color. In that sense, they are rarer or less plentiful, but they are not generally as sought after as cities or twiggies. Not dissing anyone's personal preference here, BTW. Just judging audience size. I would pay a lot for a mint condition, great old color weekender, but others would only pay so much for a bag they could use a lot more. So I would think the most sought after bags would be cities in the most longed for colors that people rarely give up, so they change hands less. Red from 2003. Lilac. Seafoam. Eggplant. Then condition really matters. So much of this subjective, too, though.


----------



## gymangel812

It seems that certain colors, ie bubblegum pink, turquoise and eggplant seem go for more than retail. is it because they're in demand (popular color), good leather, or because they're rare? what colors might be like those coveted colors in the future?


----------



## mocean

I think it depends on the condition too- some people get fixated a certain color and will do anything for it. I think bbag prices are pretty random to be honest. I've seen the same rare color, same size ending in a similar time frame, with one bag going for a very high price and the other going for much less. It's all about who you are competing for on eBay at that very moment.


----------



## rocco

Agree with mocean - all it takes is 2 people who really WANT that color at that particular time but eggplant is right up there in my opinion.  Don't have one - they consistently go high!


----------



## trama turgo

gymangel812 said:


> It seems that certain colors, ie bubblegum pink, turquoise and eggplant seem go for more than retail. is it because they're in demand (popular color), good leather, or because they're rare? what colors might be like those coveted colors in the future?


 
I think all these three reasons are good reasons. The leather was better (but again, it is starting to become really great again, I have seen some amazing bags for next summer, and even in last winter). These colors are high in demand AND rare, B keeps on doing blues and browns, whereas it's impossible to find a color that is similar to those that you mentioned in the recent collections.

I don't know exactly what will be the next coveted color, but I would say most probably the very different ones like vert gazon, or french blue, or seagreen...


----------



## danae

trama turgo said:


> I think all these three reasons are good reasons. The leather was better (but again, it is starting to become really great again, I have seen some amazing bags for next summer, and even in last winter). These colors are high in demand AND rare, B keeps on doing blues and browns, whereas it's impossible to find a color that is similar to those that you mentioned in the recent collections.
> 
> I don't know exactly what will be the next coveted color, but I would say most probably the very different ones like vert gazon, or french blue, or seagreen...




totally agree with trama, again. Last spring and summer, everyone went gaga for seafoam. Now that we have vert d'eau, not so much. Now you see seafoam bags lingering in ebay, otherwise they'd fly off with insane prices. 
If there's a pink or purple next spring ['08] people won't obsess about eggplant so much. It's all in the hype. 
last spring there was also an "anis" era, where the dude had anis bags on ebay quite often. btw whatever happened to this seller, they used to have the most rare pieces.
and about the browns, i'm not gonna lie, there are SO many that I just call them all "brown"...


----------



## shy-da

I've been looking for a bubblegum pink first for so long, and haven't got one yet. I saw a few on ebay, but was always outbid.....this colour seems to be on great demand nowadays. Hope that I can get one soon....


----------



## circoit

From this spring, I think french blue may become a color that could fetch higher prices in years to come - provided Balenciaga doesn't do a repeat or similar color in the next few seasons - mostly because it is a totally unique color. From more recent seasons, I can see magenta and rouge theatre also becoming collectible. 
  The eggplant, bubblegum, and marigold/mustard fetch the higher prices mostly because of the color. They were all produced at times when Balenciagas production was smaller - so they are not available in the kinds of quantity current colors are. Put that together with the fact that Balenciaga hasn't produced any other colors in those shade ranges and you get a collectible, hard-to-find color.


----------



## poppincourt

uh huh, I concour to all these reasons!

same with the bordeaux, it was going for a high price but the grenate was so similiar that the hype went down for the bordeaux!


----------



## chuggie

I think that the vert gazon might be rare in the future because there haven't been too many bright greens.  With that said, I haven't been able to pull the trigger on buying one myself.  I'm just not sure how much I would use it.


----------



## Rondafaye

I think it is the brighter colors that will become rarities. I think the more neutral, wardrobe-friendly colors are probably the biggest in-store sellers. Balenciaga probably makes more/stocks more of those because they are more classic. 

I would think a color like, for instance, vert gazon, is for a BBag collector/aficionado or a specific clientele. Therefore, since fewer would be sold/stocked, fewer would be available on the resale market.

For example, I know people who would never buy a bubblegum, anis, orange, etc. It's not that they are not beautiful, but if you are buying one or two expensive bags for a season, you would probably select something that goes with everything/is appropriate for all occasions.


----------



## keodi

Rondafaye said:


> I think it is the brighter colors that will become rarities. I think the more neutral, wardrobe-friendly colors are probably the biggest in-store sellers. Balenciaga probably makes more/stocks more of those because they are more classic.
> 
> I would think a color like, for instance, vert gazon, is for a BBag collector/aficionado or a specific clientele. Therefore, since fewer would be sold/stocked, fewer would be available on the resale market.
> 
> For example, I know people who would never buy a bubblegum, anis, orange, etc. It's not that they are not beautiful, but if you are buying one or two expensive bags for a season, you would probably select something that goes with everything/is appropriate for all occasions.


never thought about that but very true...


----------



## earth.keeper

poppincourt said:


> uh huh, I concour to all these reasons!
> 
> same with the bordeaux, it was going for a high price but the grenate was so similiar that the hype went down for the bordeaux!



Very true, there have been a few turquoises up but they haven't gone for nearly as much as they could have if aquamarine hadn't been created.

I agree with rhondafaye on the brighter colors being more collectible.


----------



## yaya

brighter colors are more rare than classic ones such as black, white, red, ect.


----------



## CeeJay

Personally, I think that the *YELLOW* (Marigold & Mustard), *ORANGE*/Pumpkin, *PURPLE*/Eggplant and *MAGENTA* colors are what will probably bring the highest prices in the future.  Because of the Vert D'eau, I think the demand for SEAFOAM will go down whereas Balenciaga doesn't seem to want to do the really bright colors or anything in the YELLOW/ORANGE range.  I *REALLY* wish they would ... while my '03 Mustard is a First, that bag will NEVER leave my collection!!!!


----------



## misspiggy

^^ I would die for something yellow for a change!


----------



## evilarchitect

Girls, I'd love to see pics of your bags in the most coveted, out of production colours (and/or styles!).  Now's your chance to show them off (and for me to weep!)...   Thanks for posting!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

the most "coveted" colours change all the time


----------



## south-of-france

turquoise 05


----------



## KDC

Most coveted as of today: Marigold, Indigo, Eggplant, Magenta

Predicted most desired in 2-3 years time: Grey, Vert Gazon, Aquamarine GH, Blueberry, Ink


----------



## rollergirl

They do change. Trying to be objective here, it seems a lot of people really crave older yellow bags, which are relatively scarce; eggplant seems to be a really sought after color;  both turquoise colors, 2004 and 2005.


----------



## don't blow!

KDC said:


> Most coveted as of today: Marigold, Indigo, Eggplant, Magenta
> 
> Predicted most desired in 2-3 years time: Grey, Vert Gazon, Aquamarine GH, Blueberry, Ink



I agree with this.

The most "coveted" colors keep changing as balenciaga keeps releasing new colors similar to older ones. Last year i'd say seafoam was THE most coveted, but that seems to have a changed a lot with vert'deau, even if people like seafoam better. I'm sure the same will happen for Marigold and Eggplant when yellow and violet come out later this year.

I think some more "Special colors" like Ink, etc are more unique and harder to come out with a "replacement color", so those will probably have longer "coveted"-ness. And I'm not at all being bias


----------



## LittleDoll

Colors I'm longing for: Rouge Theatre or 03 Red, Magenta, Eggplant & Marigold


----------



## zacorey

For me it is any of the lilac's and eggplant!!!!


----------



## evilarchitect

seahorseinstripes said:


> the most "coveted" colours change all the time



that's definitely true! i guess i meant by 'coveted', the most HARD TO FIND!  i know i have my own list...


----------



## evilarchitect

LittleDoll said:


> Colors I'm longing for: Rouge Theatre or 03 Red, Magenta, Eggplant & Marigold



Little Doll, I want ALL of those... except magenta.  I wish they would bring back some unexpected colours :]


----------



## rollergirl

JMO, but I don't think a new purple will replace eggplant unless the leather can rival it.  And certainly not if they only produce it in that new bag.


----------



## shortee78

I think 04 Lilac, Pumpkin, Marigold, Eggplant are the most coveted now... Oh, maybe add in Apple Green to that list.

For me, my personal most coveted is Marigold and Rouge Theatre. Yums~!


----------



## sunspark

Lilac 04 and 03, anything yellow, seafoam, and dark turq 04 with pewter hardware.


----------



## beauxgoris

Rouge Theatre was my holy grail colored b-bag.


----------



## chuggie

I think that eggplant, magenta, marigold, and yellow are the most coveted.  Personally, I really wanted rouge theater.  In the future, it will be those colors that are unlike any other -perhaps anthracite, french blue, and vert gazon.


----------



## keodi

sunspark said:


> Lilac 04 and 03, anything yellow, seafoam, and dark turq 04 with pewter hardware.


I agree!!


----------



## chigirl

I would say that it depends who you talk to.  Some people (like myself) do not like magenta, eggplant, marigold, etc.. and would want only older, natural, more vintage colors like the older caramels, '04 marron, '03 olive, '04 anis, etc.. but most of us don't post much anymore.  The same group also likes the pebbled bags, the flat brass, the old messengers, pewter hardware etc...  Then there are those who like the brighter colors like magenta, apple green, '05 turq., eggplant, etc.  Some people belong to both groups but I am not sure there are many.


----------



## powderpuff100

That's tough because some prefer neutrals and some like colors. If I had to say, and this is based on rarilty and the high prices these colors fetch on ebay, these would be my choices:

eggplant
'04 & '05 turquoise
bubblegum
lilacs
rose
marigold
mustard


----------



## sunspark

Here's my caramel 03, with pewter


----------



## zacorey

I think it's so funny b/c when I first joined the PF most PFers did not care much for the BG pink at all.  That was my first Bbag~ a BG pink city!  I felt so sad to see negative things said about the color but I am glad it has a following now!!!  The love for the BG pink has changed within one year! LOL


----------



## verty

sunspark said:


> Lilac 04 and 03, anything yellow, seafoam, and dark turq 04 with pewter hardware.


 
seafoam


----------



## *Jem*

for me its Magenta  ...I can live without all the other colors but not it. I will eventually have track one down


----------



## highglossfinish

All the ones I don't have...


----------



## cynamin

I would love a pewter bag.  That is the one that would be the icing on my handbag collection.  Sigh...


----------



## MRG

*sunspark*, you have some AWESOME bags (that I would love to have )!  I really would love to have an older lilac like yours or *zac's*, Rouge Theater, Ink, Seafoam, Turq. and Olive...to name a few.


----------



## shy-da

Aquamarine, Lilac, Indigo, Vert D'eau....


----------



## SumKinda1derful

'05 turquoise, rouge theatre or bordeaux, eggplant and marigold.


I agree that as more are released, the colors will change. I see rouille, vert d'eau and blue india making it onto the most coveted lists in a few seasons.


While many love the neutrals, I think what makes balenciaga so special is the spontenaity of the colors. They are so bold and unexpected, every season and that is their draw. With the exception of black and white, every color is a limited edition. I know if any are like me, you just wish you had every color from every season!!!


----------



## evilarchitect

SumKinda1derful said:


> I agree that as more are released, the colors will change. I see rouille, vert d'eau and blue india making it onto the most coveted lists in a few seasons.



Does this mean I should go out and buy these now while I can?  Don't encourage me!


----------



## Irissy

marigold, eggplant, magenta, turquoise, rouge theatre, bordeaux, ink...


----------



## KDC

With all this said, I do hope that Balenciaga will stick with their current trademark style - you know, the tassels, stitching and overall theme that is repeated in all styles. It's so classic. I don't want Bbags to ever change. When I look at the style revolution on atelier naff, I am soooo glad they settled on the theme they have today. Beautiful!


----------



## misspiggy

Marigold, truly rare.


----------



## muzilulu

i vote for Marigold!!!!


----------



## debsmith

sunspark said:


> Here's my caramel 03, with pewter








        Makes me swoon!!!!!


----------



## hautecouture15

Right now my personal coveted colours are:

Lilac 04
Turquoise 04
Pumpkin/Orange
Rose 04
Bordeaux 05
Rouge theater
Eggplant 04

The colours I really do not like are turquoise 05, any caramel and vert d'eau!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Here are pics of my 2004 Turquoise City and my 2005 Caramel City


----------



## shoptfs

how about yellow??


----------



## nicole2730

sunspark said:


> Lilac 04 and 03, anything yellow, seafoam, and dark turq 04 with pewter hardware.



i used to think is was rouge theatre until i saw that dark turq!  so f-ing gorgeous, i'm drooling over here...


----------



## cynamin

Does Bal ever bring back old colors?  And how often do new colors come out?


----------



## bal newbie

^^ Exact colors are NEVER repeated....well, except when they oddly decided to repeat "truffle" from FW06 to SS07. Oh, and black and white of course.


----------



## bal newbie

sunspark said:


> Lilac 04 and 03, anything yellow, seafoam, and dark turq 04 with pewter hardware.



Wow, sunspark, your collection along with that 03 caramel with silver hardware........such things of beauty. I honestly don't think I've admired a collection as much until now. Wow!


----------



## evilarchitect

can't wait to see what colours come out before the end of the year...........let's hope there are some exciting interpretations of old colours :]


----------



## minnie04

i think probably some bright, deep ,stands out colors like marigold yellow, egg plant, turquoise05/ aquamarine07, vert gazon green, bubblegum pink, violet and ink. red is nice, but balenciaga always make beautiful different shade of reds every season.


----------



## fiatflux

bal newbie said:


> ^^ Exact colors are NEVER repeated....well, except when they oddly decided to repeat "truffle" from FW06 to SS07. Oh, and black and white of course.


 
...but in the case of "truffle" they just repeated the name - they aren't the exact same color, are they?  The swatches don't look the same on ateliernaff.

They are doing this again by bringing out another color named "Rouille" next Fall...


----------



## kiki63

03 and 04 lilac, 04 marron


----------



## calisnoopy

Interesting how so many people liked the rouge theater from 05 since I had that when it first came out in hopes of it being like the true red from 03 but i thought it was too dark so in 06 when another rouge the vif one came out, i sold my rouge theater to my girlfriend and was much happier with the "brighter red" version in the rouge vif

i also had bubblegum pink and apple green at one point and pistachio green but sold all those...


----------



## beauxgoris

I think both Rouge Theatre & Rouge Vif will be "most wanted" colors in future years...


----------



## jydeals1

For now, it's anything yellow ..........but in the future, I think ink would be one of the most conveted color.


----------



## Clopin

Hi girls! I've been so busy and haven't had time to post in my favorite forum recently.  So here's my questions:

What are considered the rarest bbags and absolute hardest to find?

AND

What is the most highest price you have seen a bbag sell for?


----------



## Irissy

The rarest bags: eggplant, anis, turquoise 05, apple green, bubblegum, any flat brass Firsts. 

Highest prices I have seen so far sold on ebay were the turquoise 05 City, eggplant City, marigold First, bubblegum First... all of them for nearly $2K each.


----------



## Celia_Hish

My opinion will be 01 Flat Brass Black First or 02 Flat Brass Black First. So far i've seen one sold on ebay for 02 fbf at USD1750++. 

The next rarest will be those 03 seasons with silver HW like emerald green, yellow, etc.

Lastly, will be the eggplant series in 04 seasons. Recently one was sold at USD1750 for the eggplant purse.


----------



## lvchicago

Oh Boy, I guess that counts me out of ever owning an Eggplant Beauty!
Damn!


----------



## Deana

I don't know much about the rare bags, but Irissy was pretty much on the money for the high priced bags.  The prices will vary mainly by the buyers and what they are willing to pay for a coveted bag.  I am guilty of buying the BG First for $2,000 and luckily the seller had seller's remorse and I got a full refund.  I would NOT have returned it however, but I was lucky enough to find another in brand new condition for $1550.  I have paid approx $1800 for a 05 Turq Twiggy, 05 Turq City, and 04 Eggplant City and when I realized the Twiggy style wasn't for me, and I was using my more vibrant bags over the Eggplant I sold them both without taking a loss.  I prefer to pay more for mint bags, especially if I know it is a bag I won't want to sell.  One thing that is really great about buying the rare and more sought after bags, if you find they are not for you, there is usually no problem in finding buyers for them.


----------



## Deana

lvchicago said:


> Oh Boy, I guess that counts me out of ever owning an Eggplant Beauty!
> Damn!


 
I don't know for sure, but if the rumors and pictures are true, there is a lovely violet coming out for Fall 07 that looks very similar to the 04 Eggplant.  So you can save money and have a brand new bag!


----------



## firstclass1

Last summer it was a rare, beautiful *'04 Lilac city* on ebay in perfect/mint condition  . . . and I thought to MUST HAVE this  - I won the auction and paid over $2800 for it    . . . here's my thread about this :

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-yeeaahhh-23012.html?highlight='04+Lilac+city


----------



## MarieG

It looks FABULOUS on you, *Firstclass*! Worth every cent IMO!


----------



## pretty99

how about Medium Brown Matt Croco leather motorcycle? It sold for HK$299,000 which is about US$38,000....... things are not cheap nowadays


----------



## Celia_Hish

MarieG said:


> It looks FABULOUS on you, *Firstclass*! Worth every cent IMO!


 
OMG~~This bag is fabulous and the leather is smooshy....*Irene*, i guess i won't be that brave enough to pay that high for a bbag, U are my idol  ...the most i spent is abt USD1600 for a WE bag......I'm sure you have no regrets right, and it's wat u are hunting for....congrats


----------



## firstclass1

Celia_Hish said:


> OMG~~This bag is fabulous and the leather is smooshy....*Irene*, i guess i won't be that brave enough to pay that high for a bbag, U are my idol  ...the most i spent is abt USD1600 for a WE bag......I'm sure you have no regrets right, and it's wat u are hunting for....congrats


 

Awwwwwww thank you so much *Marie....* and* Celia* for the nice compliments :shame:  ! No, I don't regret this purchase .... even I just sold it again 2 weeks ago. Because I paid so much for this bag I was anxious to wear it as much. Of course I lost some $$$ - but I really was proud a few months to own it


----------



## zacorey

I don't know but I think the caramel '03 is very rare!  I have only ever seen mine and firstclass' caramel bags come up for sale and one that was on AFF.


----------



## toni22

firstclass1 said:


> Last summer it was a rare, beautiful *'04 Lilac city* on ebay in perfect/mint condition  . . . and I thought to MUST HAVE this  - I won the auction and paid over $2800 for it    . . . here's my thread about this :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-yeeaahhh-23012.html?highlight='04+Lilac+city




i was watching that auction!!! that was an exciting one!!

highest i paid was $1900 for my 02 flat brass black first.
second was my 03 mint condition lilac... 
i have seen prices drop on ebay on some of the rare sought after  bags that are no longer in great condition.. its going to be harder and harder to find these older bags in really good mint condition... 

i have two 05 bags that i bought new and never used.. stored away!  my magenta weekender, and a  calcaire city.


----------



## ViciousBliss

firstclass1 said:


> Awwwwwww thank you so much *Marie....* and* Celia* for the nice compliments :shame:  ! No, I don't regret this purchase .... even I just sold it again 2 weeks ago. Because I paid so much for this bag I was anxious to wear it as much. Of course I lost some $$$ - but I really was proud a few months to own it


 
i dont know how you parted with it! i wouldn't have been able to for SURE!


----------



## toni22

zacorey said:


> I don't know but I think the caramel '03 is very rare!  I have only ever seen mine and firstclass' caramel bags come up for sale and one that was on AFF.



i will agree with that.. those carmel 03 bags are pretty rare, and so beautiful!  the leather is so great from what i can tell from the pics i have seen of your bags..

i saw a woman this weekend with one, hung on the handle of her baby stroller.  it has such dark handles, but was still so cool...  gorgeous...


----------



## CeeJay

I would say that in addition to the Flat Brass bags, the "yellows" (*'03 Mustard Yellow*, *'04 Yellow* and *'04 Marigold*) will always raise the bar on the price (the *'04 Pumpkin/Orange* is a rare one too).  The problem is in finding one that isn't too banged-up (since the lighter colors show the wear & tear so much more than the darker colors). 

I was super-lucky to find my Mustard First ... and the bag looked like it had hardly been used ... the best part is I paid around $695 for it!!!  

I REALLY wanted the flat brass Pebbled Leather Tote that was up on eBay recently ... I bid up to $1500, but got overbid (I think the final price was $1980 - or something like that!; I'm still dying to know who got it ... it was a beauty!).


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Hm. There's actual rarity (anything pebbled) and perceived rarity - things people really want that show up infrequently. For instance, I've seen quite a few eggplant bags over the past 2-3 years, but they always show up on the "rare" list because everyone wants them. But there are many other bags I've seen only one of, or only heard rumours about. 

Highest price - I'm not allowed to say.  Still, price is related to condition and desirability more than actual rarity.


----------



## verty

I saw a Marigold First sell for $2600 on ebay.


I'm new-ish to bbags though, so I don't know which is the rarest and/or most expensive.


----------



## danae

Hmmmm. Because so many people here have flat brass firsts I forgot how rare they actually are!
To me though, the rarest bags are the 03 and some of the 04 colors... And if you come up with a color/style combination you want it could become even more rare, ie hard to find. 
The most rare bag I have found is a 04 mystery green first from a friend of a friend, and it would be the most expensive one i've encountered too.


----------



## jydeals1

I think the 01,02 pebbled fb are one of the rarest! I haven't seen many pop up on ebay as often as others...


----------



## Kates

I am also new to bbags, but have never see a cow print pony??? i dont know if they are valuable but they sure do sound neat!


----------



## mimz

LouiseyPeasey said:


> Hm. There's actual rarity (anything pebbled) and perceived rarity - things people really want that show up infrequently. For instance, I've seen quite a few eggplant bags over the past 2-3 years, but they always show up on the "rare" list because everyone wants them. But there are many other bags I've seen only one of, or only heard rumours about.
> 
> Highest price - I'm not allowed to say.  Still, price is related to condition and desirability more than actual rarity.


 
As always... I'd have to agree with you!  
I'd definitely say that the earlier the year is... the rarer the bag is... production has increased over the years, so it just makes sense!


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Does anyone have a clue as to HOW MANY first edition classique bags were made that first fall 2001?


----------



## Celia_Hish

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Does anyone have a clue as to HOW MANY first edition classique bags were made that first fall 2001?


 
I love to know that too...but who will know the statistic on this?


----------



## stefeilnately

I agree with Celia that the flat brass and pewter hardward are most sought after. One that's in excellent condition can fetch 2 times as much!


----------



## beauxgoris

Celia_Hish said:


> I love to know that too...but who will know the statistic on this?



^^I don't know; maybe someone in the fashion/handbag industry. Or someone with ties to Balenciaga.


----------



## redcoral

*i haven't seen the 03 red for a very long time.*


----------



## polos26

I am pretty new to Balenciaga and this subforum, but I am wondering, what colors do the experts here consider 'must haves'?  

When is it worth to pay more than the retail price for a particular bag if you find a color say, on ebay, that you can no longer get from Balenciaga directly?


----------



## queenvictoria2

I would say only YOU can decide if it is really worth it to pay over retail on a bag that is no longer available ....

I personally have only done it once and am pretty sure I would never do it again ush:


----------



## lordguinny

I think I'm in the minority here but I try to never pay more than retail for any bbag color.  My theory is that there are so many new season colors that are released that I'm bound to find one that is similar to my HG.  This doesn't mean that I can't drool over everyone else's finds though!  Like for instance,I think '05 turq and '05 RT is amazing!  I can totally understand why some ladies would pay more for rare colors.


----------



## monsoon88

I'm with *lordguinny *on this one.  I don't have an extensive collection of Bbags, but out of the 13 pieces, including accessories, that I've bought and sold, I've only paid for retail on 1 bag and 2 accessories.  All the rest have cost me less than retail.  I don't really have a HG that I MUST have.  I've been a bit more judicious about the bags that I really want to purchase, and even more picky when it comes to colors.

So, long story short, it's really up to you how much you want to pay for a particular Bbag.  If your HG happens to be something that is no longer readily available, then you might be ever so willing to pay a bit more for it...


----------



## *Lo

I have never bought on ebay, or above retail because I am terrified of getting a fake or having a bad experience, but there is ONE color that i would for bc i think its absolutely GORGeOUS, and that is 05 Turq


----------



## lordguinny

^ I'm ok with _selling _on Ebay but I'm with you - I'm deathly afraid of _purchasing_ bbags on Ebay.  All of my current bbags have been from Balenciaga in NY. So I guess if I'm wary of buying regular colors on Ebay than paying more than retail on Ebay is certaintly out of the question!


----------



## girlycharlie

Black is a "must have" for me but Bal makes it every season...


----------



## circoit

I've never paid over retail for a bbbag. I have a hard enough time paying retail as it is. There are only two bags that I would consider paying over retail for - a mint or nearly mint 05 tuquoise work or 05 turquoise day.

Colors are such a matter of preference. I can list my top five but they might not coincide with your tastes (I tend to be a more neutral girl)

1. sandstone
2. chocolate 05 (cafe is a good substitute)
3. rouge theatre 05
4. blueberry
5. blue india or jaune or sapin


----------



## queenOFcouture

if you're a flashy kinda girl, like myself, you might like the holiday metallics (metallic orange, magenta, red and silver) or apple green, magenta, turquoise, pumpkin, and marigold.

: )


----------



## hmwe46

I think the Must-Haves are:

 a Black City
 a brightly colored First

Although I am still on the hunt for my brightly colored first, LOL

I am also one that can't see paying over retail for a particular color.  Mostly because Bal does so many similar colors, I find that it's hard to choose between two to begin with 

But I also agree with the others: only you can know what you pay for a particular bag


----------



## polos26

I suspected I would get this sort of response about personal preference, I just was just wondering if there were some colors that were consider less or more than others.

Good to know though!


----------



## hmwe46

Ahhh, well I think that if you scoured back posts you would find the the most popular colors are something like this:


Rouge Theatre
Apple Green
Magenta
Eggplant
Anis
Tourquiose

I'm sure I am forgetting some 

But since these are soo scarce, I suspect that they fall under the category of Holy Grail v Have To Have


----------



## KristyDarling

hmwe46 said:


> I think the Must-Haves are:
> 
> a Black City
> a brightly colored First


This is VERY good advice. I totally agree that these are staples!


----------



## KristyDarling

Colors that many people seem to rave over are the ones that are hardest to find nowadays: 

- 01 or 02 flat brass black first (the ultimate iconic holy grail) 
- 03 lilac/mustard/red (silver hardware, woohoo!) 
- 04 was a blockbuster year in terms of outstanding colors: turquoise/eggplant/true red/marigold/orange/pistachio/rose/anis/seafoam/yellow
- 05 dolma/teal/BG pink/apple green/magenta/rouge theatre

And in the last couple years, these are the colors that seemed to generate the most chatter here on PF:

- 06 ink/lilac/cornflower/emerald/rouge vif/blue india
- 07 french blue/grass green/naturel/aqua/sandstone/anthracite

I'm sure I missed some, but this was just my perception of the most talked-about colors here on PF.


----------



## beauxgoris

KristyDarling said:


> Colors that many people seem to rave over are the ones that are hardest to find nowadays:
> 
> - 01 or 02 flat brass black first (the ultimate iconic holy grail)
> - 03 lilac/mustard/red (silver hardware, woohoo!)
> - 04 was a blockbuster year in terms of outstanding colors: turquoise/eggplant/true red/marigold/orange/pistachio/rose/anis/seafoam/yellow
> - 05 dolma/teal/BG pink/apple green/magenta/rouge theatre
> 
> And in the last couple years, these are the colors that seemed to generate the most chatter here on PF:
> 
> - 06 ink/lilac/cornflower/emerald/rouge vif/blue india
> - 07 french blue/grass green/naturel/aqua/sandstone/anthracite
> 
> I'm sure I missed some, but this was just my perception of the most talked-about colors here on PF.



^^Great list! I was going to say anything from 2004 - 2005.


----------



## feifei87

personally, i feel that balenciaga makes so many similar colors every season that there's no "must have" color for me.  this is also why i'd never pay above retail for a particular color.


----------



## kabella9

I still want a metallic Balenciaga...and I'm slowly becoming obsessed with the thought of finding a yellow one.


----------



## tooshies

I wouldn't pay over retail, but I own a lot of bags already(I think it's somewhere around 25-27) and my collection mostly consists of pieces from FW04 and prior. 

I've been buying Bbags since spring 02 for 5 years, and I bought most of my bags from BalNY, and I'm the original owner of all of my bags except for 1. 

That being said, I completely understand those ladies who started out relatively recently paying over retail for mint oldies....I mean, in my opinion, oldies are the best!!


----------



## Bella

KristyDarling said:


> Colors that many people seem to rave over are the ones that are hardest to find nowadays:
> 
> - 01 or 02 flat brass black first (the ultimate iconic holy grail)
> *- 03 lilac/mustard/red (silver hardware, woohoo!)
> - 04 was a blockbuster year in terms of outstanding colors: turquoise/eggplant/true red/marigold/orange/pistachio/rose/anis/seafoam/yellow
> - 05 dolma/teal/BG pink/apple green/magenta/rouge theatr*e
> 
> And in the last couple years, these are the colors that seemed to generate the most chatter here on PF:
> 
> - 06 ink/lilac/cornflower/emerald/rouge vif/blue india
> - 07 french blue/grass green/naturel/aqua/sandstone/anthracite
> 
> I'm sure I missed some, but this was just my perception of the most talked-about colors here on PF.



The highlighed years are must haves for me.  The leather was just _delicious_ great colors too, 04 lilac, 04 marron ......especially my 03 mastic weekender that has the most thick and delicious squishy soft leather I have ever seen in a Bbag.  I will never give her up.....or my eggplant WE......or my........


----------



## Bella

Oh ya....and I paid over retail for some of them and it was worth _every_ penny!


----------



## Balencious

Black


----------



## sofakingsweet

pewter and white!


----------



## Kiss Kiss

Which Balenciaga bag styles/colors are considered rare? why?  What are your predictions for the 2008 bags.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I think the bordeaux color will be hot!


----------



## Toriatan

Most bags/colours considered rare are probably discontinued/colours that have not been repeated.  For styles, the Flat Brass First (FBF) is probably the rarest.  It's got flat hardware instead of the raised hardware now and it was only sold to celebrities and models when it first came out, so not many people outside of those got their hands on one.  It's a little bigger than the current first and has a longer strap.  Other rare bag styles that are sought after are the discontinued styles.  I would say that the purse, the box, mini-mini coin purse, the ghost clutch and the oval clutch are all pretty rare. 

In terms of colours, turquoise 05, turquoise 04, rouge theater, sea foam, pumpkin, chocolate 05, lilac, anis, pistachio, magenta 05, apple green 05, and bubblegum 05 are all pretty rare and if sold at the right time, can command very high prices.  There are others but these are off the top of my head.  

Bags from before 06 are also very sought after because they generally have great leather.  Leather from the newer years, starting from 06 have very varied leather and you get a bag with great leather generally by luck.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## lovely64

^^^ ITA, I would add mustard, orange, marigold and yellow to the list of rare colours that were all produced pre-05

Kat


----------



## danae

Most of the 2001-2004 bags are rare, or at least rare-ish. 

I don't think 2008 bags are that rare since the quantities produced are bigger in general. 
It all has to do with what was ordered. For example, last year no french blue Firsts were produced...!


----------



## danae

In terms of colors, the colors I've seem the least times are

04 orange (aka pumpkin)
04 mystery green
01 midnight blue 

These are really, really rare.


----------



## ladybugfreckle

^^ wow! I didn't realize no French Blue Firsts were produced! I know about the no Jaune Firsts (which sucks)
I think as time goes on... Fall 07 leather/colors will become rare as the combo on all seemed pretty good. jmho


----------



## karenab

I do wonder which current 08 and past 07 bbags will be considered rare in the future....

From last year, there are already certain colours, just 1 or 2 that you already don't see listed too often. But it will be interesting to see what time will REALLY show as the rare ones that were released last year and this year.


----------



## Kiss Kiss

Thank you very much ladies - Great info!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

It seemed like there weren't that many French Blue bags made in general (compared to the other colors from that year). It seemed like a really small production run. I tried mid-season to find a French Blue City = NO LUCK sold out everywhere. That's why I think they did electric blue right after. I got my fix there instead.


----------



## hmwe46

Already a thread on this  

You can almost always find what you are looking for with the Search Feature 



Kiss Kiss said:


> Which Balenciaga bag styles/colors are considered rare? why?  What are your predictions for the 2008 bags.


----------



## don't blow!

I would say the 01 Navy and 03 Midnight Blue are the rarest, as I've only seen one of each. In general though I'd say it's pretty rare to find anything from 01-04.


----------



## Jzlyn

pumpkin! think i have only seen 2 so far!


----------



## Andy_Sach

don't blow! said:


> I would say the 01 Navy and 03 Midnight Blue are the rarest, as I've only seen one of each. In general though I'd say it's pretty rare to find anything from 01-04.


 
Totally Agree


----------



## CultVult

damask for sure!! as me and loveffany know all too well, it can take YEARS for one to pop up! and i have never EVER seen a courier on ebay


----------



## tomodachi

Hi

Just wondering what is the most sought after colors that are being discontinued already!! Coz there are some colors that can sell above retail on ebay..

Tks


----------



## kathyt

Apple Green, I REALLY want one in a city


----------



## BHmommy

tomodachi said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering what is the most sought after colors that are being discontinued already!! Coz there are some colors that can sell above retail on ebay..
> 
> Tks


 
a lot of the 05 colors are in high demand (rouge theatre, magenta, turquoise, apple green)
06 (lilac, rouge vif)
07 (jaune)


----------



## Luvhandbags!

kathyt said:


> Apple Green, I REALLY want one in a city


 
yeah, me too!  Just saw an Apple Green City sold for $2,600.00 on
BagPassion.com.


----------



## menopausalmama

it was worth every penny as the year and the color are in high demand.....that bag is in mint condition...
Lucky lady that bought it........I totally missed the boat on that one.....


----------



## Allisonfaye

I gave up on the AP green city. I could have snagged a mint condition one for about $1300 but I waited too long (like a half a day) to think about it and it was gone!! The prices are too high now. I just wouldn't even enjoy it if I paid that kind of money for it.


----------



## ronsdiva

It just depends on what you have and its condition so I would not go buying a bag and thinking you can get over retail for it if you sell or resell it. I have noticed Bal coming out with colors similar to prior years so unless someone is looking for a specific shade or leather, the new one might do. For example, this fall's sapphire looks like it will be a slightly darker version of last fall's violet so folks who missed out might just get something in that color rather than paying a crazy amount over retail for an 07 violet.


----------



## lingtsui

I agree with *BHmommy* that the 2005 colors are most sought after... the color and leather are both divine.  I recently purchased a pre-loved 05 Turquoise Day and I absolutely love it.  Although I paid over retail.... nonetheless I think it is worth it.  The color is by far much richer than the 08 Turq IMO... I even took it to NM to compare next to the 2008 Turq... made me love my bag even more.  I would like to have every style in that color no matter what the cost...Iam just crazy for Turq!!!


----------



## lingtsui

Forgot to mention by outrageous purchase last week of a MINT 2005 Magenta! Even though Balenciaga is coming out with colors similar to previous seasons... the color is not the same and the leather is definitely *not the same*!  The leather this year has been disappointing.  And take Magenta...it came out in 2005... then in 2007 and again in 2008.
But I still prefer the 2005 saturated Magenta the most.


----------



## Luvhandbags!

lingtsui said:


> Forgot to mention by outrageous purchase last week of a MINT 2005 Magenta! Even though Balenciaga is coming out with colors similar to previous seasons... the color is not the same and the leather is definitely *not the same*! The leather this year has been disappointing. And take Magenta...it came out in 2005... then in 2007 and again in 2008.
> But I still prefer the 2005 saturated Magenta the most.


 
Wow!  You really lucked up to find a 2005 Magenta!  Did you buy it from an individual????


----------



## CeeJay

I started collecting B-Bags in 2002/2003 ... and I have to say that (IMO) the hardest finds are the old Yellows (Marigold & Mustard).  It's especially hard to find them in good condition, since the lighter color bags really show the wear more than the darker color bags. 

The same holds true for Anis, Seafoam & Pistachio ... a good condition one will go for big money on eBay (or a consignment store - unless they don't know what they've got). 

That being said ... what I find really odd is the minute someone seems to mention that they are looking for an older Bag/Color (2005 for instance) ... all of a sudden a bunch of them appear on eBay for beaucoup money!   Yes ... Balenciaga seems to be (finally) re-introducing the colors of yore, but they really aren't the same.  The '07 Jaune (French for Yellow) ... NOT EVEN CLOSE!!!  Frankly, it looked more like my '03 Mustard!  If you're buying B-Bags for resale only, just remember ... that the market can be very strange ... and you may not always make the profit that you think you will.  I know plenty of people who have lost money on eBay as well!


----------



## kimair

CeeJay said:


> I started collecting B-Bags in 2002/2003 ... and I have to say that (IMO) the hardest finds are the old Yellows (Marigold & Mustard).  It's especially hard to find them in good condition, since the lighter color bags really show the wear more than the darker color bags.




totally agree with you...
i have an 03 mustard first i got eons ago, before i knew bbags were going to be valuable, and it has a denim stain on the back from my jeans plus the tassels are split (and a bit ragged)...
i'd love to get another one, but i never see them on ebay or at any of the usual consignment places...

pumpkin and the early flat brass colors (navy, olive) are also very hard to find...


----------



## hmwe46

I think the rarest colors are the ones that people bought and KEPT, like the neutrals (ie 05 Grey, Caramel, etc).

It seems that a lot of the bright colors (ie 05 Magenta, Turq, etc) pop up in Mint condition more often than others because people were afraid to use them.


----------



## danae

Excellent reasoning ^^^
How often do we see 04 khaki or 03 olive? Or even 05 taupe? ...


----------



## stella2211

I've been searching for a Pistachio city for over a year now and not seen hide nor hair, and thats searching aff, rdc bag passion and fleabay constantly.

Does anyone know of anywhere else i could try??? Thinking of getting the vertd'eau as a substitute but know it wont compare.......


----------



## fennelcake

Hi ladies,
so I recently bought a pumpkin first....
and I may buy a pistachio first too but I'm thinking of giving one to my mom.

which one color do you think is more rare?
and which one do you like better? so I'll know which one to keep for myself..haha..and also, if the pistachio is being sold for more..I'll know whether it's worth it to buy..


----------



## powderpuff100

hmwe46 said:


> I think the rarest colors are the ones that people bought and KEPT, like the neutrals (ie 05 Grey, Caramel, etc).
> 
> It seems that a lot of the bright colors (ie 05 Magenta, Turq, etc) pop up in Mint condition more often than others because people were afraid to use them.


 
I agree. The neurtrals get a lot of use, the brighter colors aren't carried as much. However 2005 Caramels appear a lot, and I could never figure out why unless they made a lot of that color.


----------



## hmwe46

I think they did make a lot  of it 

From what I know Bal produces only what buyers order.

Some buyers like Barney's play it safe and order tons of neutrals.  So there are more out there.

But this is all just bbag girl conjecture


----------



## psaseattle

fennelcake said:


> Hi ladies,
> so I recently bought a pumpkin first....
> and I may buy a pistachio first too but I'm thinking of giving one to my mom.
> 
> which one color do you think is more rare?
> and which one do you like better? so I'll know which one to keep for myself..haha..and also, if the pistachio is being sold for more..I'll know whether it's worth it to buy..



Hey fennelcake(love that name) 
I have a pumpkin twiggy that i ADORE.  i have only seen pumpkin offered for sale 2 times recently (a flat messenger recently on ebay UK and yours if yours was the one on ebay a bit ago).  now, i have only been into Balbags for a relatively short time compared to so many people on this forum - so the fact that i have seen 2 come up on ebay in that short period may mean that they aren't quite as SUPER rare as people think.  (mine was a private transaction).  that said, compared with ALL the other colors that come up all the time - it is very unusual.  I think the same is true for Pistachio......


----------



## carlinha

i think the earlier BBags are so coveted because the leather quality back then was just amazing, really made the colors so saturated. not as thin and veiny as the ones out now... so they make the earlier colors look so much better.

these are my babies: the eggplant first was my 1st bbag, and she is perfect.    we will never part.  the leather on her is so soft & squishy, i use and abuse her (been drenched in the rain several times), and the original tassels have yet to split.  the only sign of wear is the darkening of the handles, but on such a deep color as this, it is really not noticeable and i think makes it more gorgeous... the grape/violet 07 does not even compare.

the seafoam twiggy i sold - not for the color, but the twiggy was just not my style

the rouge theater day bag i also sold - too dark red for me, and i did not like the leather quality... the tassels split in a few weeks! 

THAT BEING SAID - i would really love a turquoise 04 or dolma green 05 work or weekender. 

i hope the bbag leather quality improves and goes back to the old ones... and i also do not like these huge giant silver and gold, or covered hardware!  echh


----------



## lovely64

To me the rarest colour are: *-04 marigold*...only seen one on evilbay and I bought it*...-03 true red*....never seen one on evilbay*........-03 olive*, seen one, bought it...*mustard yellow*..seen one, *blue jean,* *mystery green and pumpkin*. Rare colour and most desired ones are totally different IMO

Kat


----------



## Ghost55

bump


----------



## beauxgoris

bump


----------



## MandB

Anis? This is my holy grail.


----------



## lilaznhunnie

i say galet because it seems its the most sought after color and its so hard to get a hold offffff


----------



## timmian

Just read through most of this thread, and it's interesting to see that some colors: '05 turquoise, eggplant, orange, etc. seem to have real longevity. I guess that gorgeous remains gorgeous forever


----------



## RealDealCollection

From what I've seen and noticed, the rarest of rare colors are as follows:
2001 Burgundy & Navy (flat brass hardware)
2002 Olive (flat brass hardware)
2003 Rouge & Mustard Yellow (pewter hardware)
2004 Dark Turquoise (it's color is actually Cobalt blue w/ pewter hardware)
2005 Taupe (classic brass hardware)

I feel like after that, the production levels put out most of the colors in most of the styles, and each year more styles were added.  Plus, bags circulate worldwide now and we aren't just stuck to whether a local boutique carries Balenciaga.  [Takes me back to when only Barneys New York carried Balenciaga....before BalNY opened in 2003]


----------



## beauxgoris

lilaznhunnie said:


> i say *galet* because it seems its the most sought after color and its so hard to get a hold offffff



Didn't realize. Was this a low production run? Now that you mention it - you don't see a lot of them.


----------



## Chocokat51

Lovely colors!


----------



## Tralynn

kathyt said:


> Apple Green, I REALLY want one in a city


There is a apple green city on annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## Catash

beauxgoris said:


> Didn't realize. Was this a low production run? Now that you mention it - you don't see a lot of them.



I've seen three in the last six months. There is a new/never used one on AFF right now!


----------



## Catash

Tralynn said:


> There is a apple green city on annsfabulousfinds.com



That one is LE lime green unfortunately.


----------



## Tralynn

Catash said:


> That one is LE lime green unfortunately.



Sorry, they are describing it as "apple Green". I did see one two weeks ago on the real deal collection website and ii think they were asking $1,695 and it sold by end of day.

Beautiful color, too bad the one at anns is a lime green.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

04 true red
04 Yellow 
04 Rose 
05 Rouge Theatre
Pre 05 Chocolate 
Pre 05 Caramel


----------



## LostInBal

02 dark night/marine FB
01 Rouge (wish this one existed in a FB First..)


----------



## Mamahailee

for me :
1. glycine
2. rouge theatre ( sucy sexy color)


----------



## LostInBal

.


----------



## VodooDoll

Is the SS 2013 Tangerine colour rare?
photo for reference. Not sure why my post was deleted being “off topic”


----------



## muchstuff

VodooDoll said:


> Is the SS 2013 Tangerine colour rare?
> photo for reference. Not sure why my post was deleted being “off topic”
> View attachment 5365659


No, it’s not.


----------



## VodooDoll

muchstuff said:


> No, it’s not.


Thanks for the reply! Any one disagree?


----------



## muchstuff

VodooDoll said:


> Thanks for the reply! Any one disagree?


There are no really rare colours past the early 2000s.


----------



## maxxout

I can’t speak to 01 or 02 but when the city was introduced in 03, I could never find 2004 Dark Turquoise and as Corey from RDC said, “it's color is actually Cobalt blue w/ pewter hardware”
I found most of the early bags, but I never saw this one come up on eBay. Or anywhere.


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> I can’t speak to 01 or 02 but when the city was introduced in 03, I could never find 2004 Dark Turquoise and as Corey from RDC said, “it's color is actually Cobalt blue w/ pewter hardware”
> I found most of the early bags, but I never saw this one come up on eBay. Or anywhere.


I saw a M/U bag that we were pretty sure was dark turquoise. But that’s it.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I saw a M/U bag that we were pretty sure was dark turquoise. But that’s it.


I  would agree with what @maxxout said some years back as that particular color seemed to be a very hard find!  Another one which doesn't show up that often, was the '04 Pumpkin .. maybe it's because they didn't wear too well?!??!


----------



## maxxout

Hi CeeJay….. Pumpkin and a lot of the 03 and 04’s are hard to find but RDC sold one and I’ve seen a few of them bought and sold. But that dark turquoise not even once have I seen it anywhere.  I know somebody on the purse forum has one, but I never saw one for sale anywhere online.  Have you?   I think I’ve seen at least once every 03 and 04 except that one.

 I haven’t been looking for a while but that was my experience years ago.


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> Hi CeeJay….. Pumpkin and a lot of the 03 and 04’s are hard to find but RDC sold one and I’ve seen a few of them bought and sold. But that dark turquoise not even once have I seen it anywhere.  I know somebody on the purse forum has one, but I never saw one for sale anywhere online.  Have you?   I think I’ve seen at least once every 03 and 04 except that one.
> 
> I haven’t been looking for a while but that was my experience years ago.


There are a few of us who are daily oldies hunters and the dark turquoise hasn't shown up anywhere that I'm aware of. IMO it's probably one of the rarest of colours. That and some of the rare colours of the first season FBFs.


----------



## maxxout

muchstuff said:


> I saw a M/U bag that we were pretty sure was dark turquoise. But that’s it.



I would even get back in the game if I could find dark turquoise MU somewhere.


----------



## muchstuff

maxxout said:


> I would even get back in the game if I could find dark turquoise MU somewhere.


My eyes are everywhere...


----------



## Norm.Core

This is from VC but I can’t link it here since the listing automatically opens up in my VC app, rather than another window.

Here’s the screen shot of the listing and VC seller to track it down. Not sure if this is the colour you’re looking for and maybe get it authenticated first...


----------



## CeeJay

maxxout said:


> Hi CeeJay….. Pumpkin and a lot of the 03 and 04’s are hard to find but RDC sold one and I’ve seen a few of them bought and sold. But that dark turquoise not even once have I seen it anywhere.  I know somebody on the purse forum has one, but I never saw one for sale anywhere online.  Have you?   I think I’ve seen at least once every 03 and 04 except that one.
> 
> I haven’t been looking for a while but that was my experience years ago.


I 100% agree @maxxout .. during my "travels" in the early Balenciaga days, I NEVER, EVER saw the Dark Turquoise .. and I used to travel a lot in addition to working in Europe (so I would check out all the boutiques in London, Edinburgh, Dublin, Paris - of course, Brussels and Amsterdam)!!!  The only place I've "seen" it is on this forum - and that's NOT in person - HA!


----------



## maxxout

Norm.Core said:


> This is from VC but I can’t link it here since the listing automatically opens up in my VC app, rather than another window.
> 
> Here’s the screen shot of the listing and VC seller to track it down. Not sure if this is the colour you’re looking for and maybe get it authenticated first...
> 
> View attachment 5366733
> View attachment 5366734



Hey….thanks…that’s fast!   That sure looks like it …correct color and silver H.   Also don’t think mu’s were worth forging.
The seller is new and outside US so I’m cautious.  I have an 04 mu and this looks the same. Thanks Norm!


----------



## platinum_babie

maxxout said:


> Hey….thanks…that’s fast!   That sure looks like it …correct color and silver H.   Also don’t think mu’s were worth forging.
> The seller is new and outside US so I’m cautious.  I have an 04 mu and this looks the same. Thanks Norm!



Whoa, is this a 2004 seafoam then? I didn't think I would have lucked out and gotten something this old! I was feeling confused about the tassels too!


----------



## fayden

I had a DT first... but sold it because it was slightly faded and bugged the crap out of me. I found her in 2020? So it's still my the list...


----------



## maxxout

platinum_babie said:


> Whoa, is this a 2004 seafoam then? I didn't think I would have lucked out and gotten something this old! I was feeling confused about the tassels too!
> 
> View attachment 5367195



I would say yes, that’s seafoam. Tassels are short.  These are right, from what I can see.


----------



## maxxout

fayden said:


> I had a DT first... but sold it because it was slightly faded and bugged the crap out of me. I found her in 2020? So it's still my the list...
> 
> View attachment 5367223



Ok then…you found one! You do have an impressive group!  I agree…don’t keep anything around that is annoying.


----------



## beauxgoris

platinum_babie said:


> Whoa, is this a 2004 seafoam then? I didn't think I would have lucked out and gotten something this old! I was feeling confused about the tassels too!
> 
> View attachment 5367195



It could be Vert D'eau


----------



## maxxout

beauxgoris said:


> It could be Vert D'eau



Hi beauxgoris!   Agree that it doesn’t look like seafoam because it has faded and looks more yellow green. But the silver hardware kind of nails it for seafoam.


----------



## beauxgoris

maxxout said:


> Hi beauxgoris!   Agree that it doesn’t look like seafoam because it has faded and looks more yellow green. But the silver hardware kind of nails it for seafoam.


Oh you're right - I missed that somehow. I guess the color looked so much lighter then the seafood bags I have which are pretty saturated and a real dark mint color.


----------



## maxxout

Yes…my seafoam purse is more blue.


----------



## beauxgoris

haha SEAFOAM... edited seafood obviously incorrect. lol


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> There are a few of us who are daily oldies hunters and the dark turquoise hasn't shown up anywhere that I'm aware of. IMO it's probably one of the rarest of colours. That and some of the rare colours of the first season FBFs.



Agree. Although it was never on my list back in the day, I don't recall seeing dark turquoise ever. Also Kate Moss's blue jean weekender - also rare.


----------

